# Synit Tuna Pro 200



## red34 (Jun 2, 2004)

Couple of firsts on this build. Certainly not the red abalone  I can't believe how popular that color is, but it comes out sweet every time, so I understand. This was my 1st Synit build, and my Alps supplier finally started bringing in some different reel seat colors.

Blank - Synit Tuna Pro 200
Guides - Fuji ICMNSG
Seat/Gimbal - Alps TiCh
Grips - Shaped EVA



















Sweet transition from the red to Synit's Kevlar Weave























































Thanks for Looking


----------



## Terry G. (Jul 17, 2006)

love that red.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Really nice work (and pics) red34. Haven't heard to much about Synit blanks. I like the glossy spiral wind of the blank. Sorta reminds me of the old Ugly Stik blanks. How do you like them? New Zealand right?


----------

